# Have Motor - Need VFD



## james molaski (Aug 17, 2019)

Rebuilding a Clausing 8520 mill. I’m a mechanical guy - electrical lingo makes my head hurt. The more I read, the more I get confused. So many options on vfd’s anymore, I’m not sure what I need or don’t need. What I want, is to not have to change pulleys, run fwd and reverse, and I like the ability to brake quickly. 120v input would be easiest, but if it would be better to run a 220v line to the vfd it’s no big deal. Maybe there are things that would be nice and I just don’t know it yet. Anyway, here’s a pic of the motor I already have. Any suggestions are
appreciated


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 17, 2019)

Low end solution, yes run 220v to it. No switches between the VFD and your motor. Lots of info on setting up VFD's on the forum, just search for it or ask.

Cheers and welcome,

John






						1.5kw 220v Single to 3 Phase VFD Variable Frequency Inverter Motor Speed Drive for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1.5kw 220v Single to 3 Phase VFD Variable Frequency Inverter Motor Speed Drive at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 17, 2019)

Welcome to the VFD swamp   

In that HP range you can find VFDs from about $50 and up.  You want 230V (220-240V) single phase input.  For use with a machine tool you also want a Sensorless Vector Control, sometimes listed as SVC, SLC, SV, and maybe some other terms.  Many modern VFDs can run using V/H (volts/Hz) or SV.  Volts/Hz is the old way of doing things.  Sensorless Vector gives you much better speed control and much better low speed torque, normally near 100% torque at 0 RPM.  For fast breaking, a braking resistor is normally externally connected, but some VFDs have this feature built in. Some of the cheaper VFDs do not have this function at all.

My prefered vendor is Automation Direct.  The DuraPulse GS3 units are what I normally use. 





						AC General Purpose Drive: 230 VAC, 2hp with 3-phase and 1-phase input, (VFD) (PN# GS3-22P0) | AutomationDirect
					

GS3-22P0 - DURApulse GS3 series AC general purpose drive, enclosed, 230 VAC, 2hp with 3-phase and 1-phase input, SVC or V/Hz mode, RS-485, Modbus, 5kA...



					www.automationdirect.com
				




And a braking resistor for the above.





						Braking Resistor: 300W, 100 ohm, for GS2/GS3-22P0 AC drives (PN# GS-22P0-BR) | AutomationDirect
					

GS-22P0-BR - Braking resistor, 300W, 100 ohm, encapsulated. For use with GS2/GS3-22P0 AC drives.



					www.automationdirect.com
				




Automation Direct also sells a WEG units, I have no experience with them.





						AC Micro Drive: 240 VAC, 1-1/2hp with 1-phase input, (VFD) (PN# CFW300A06P0S2NB20) | AutomationDirect
					

CFW300A06P0S2NB20 - WEG Electric CFW300 series AC micro drive, enclosed, 240 VAC, 1-1/2hp with 1-phase input, SVC or V/Hz mode, 65kA SCCR. Optional...



					www.automationdirect.com
				




Hitachi, Huanyang, and others.

I think this one is sensorless vector, but not positive about that.  I'm using one of these (10HP model) on my compressor and it seems to work fine.


			https://www.amazon.com/Variable-Frequency-Inverter-Converter-HUANYANG/dp/B0775BKKNJ/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=vfd+1.5kw+HUANYANG&qid=1566062100&s=gateway&sr=8-3
		


I hope this helps.


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 17, 2019)

Or 1ph input 3ph output 2hp motor and a amp rating over 5amps. I just order a teco l510 same specs and it’s rated to 7.5 amps. Can find on eBay for 200. It’s my fourth teco they have great directions and tech support if needed. Going on 8yrs with the first and not a glitch.


----------



## james molaski (Aug 17, 2019)

Exactly the input I was looking for!  I had no idea what sensorless vector was, what it did, or if it was desirable or not. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Moper361 (Aug 17, 2019)

I have just been through what you are experiencing now .I also am from mechanical trades not electric lol.I was overwhelmed at the start when i first looked at setting up a vfd on my lathe .I took the time to read the info provided here by some helpfull people .Unfortunatly you will always get conflicting information when reading peoples suggestions however that is human nature and not any fault of a single person as we all have different ideas .It is upto you to decide which option best suits your needs.I say keep all options open and work out a plan to suit you.In the end i decided to go away from the idea of modifying my existing control panel and keep the old one complete .The reason being if i ever wanted to put the lathe back to original spec if needed.my lathe only has a 1hp motor so i decided on huangyang vfd 1.5 kw which is twice what i need in reality but within my supply amps rating at home were the lathe will be.The control panel i decided to go it on my own and make a complete new unit.I have a 240 volt supply on inlet to vfd which is controled by an on off switch ,estop , Light and push button to energise magnetc contactor .I have done this so as if i have a power cut the lathe cannot start upon power returning it has to be re energised by pushing button .This is not a control to stop or start lathe its just an initial power up .The vfd then has power out directly to motor.The control switches or commands for vfd are very simple.I have run the common through my safety cut out switches in series to a foot operated switch and then to a forward off reverse switch .When you want lathe to start you depress pedal and it will start in direction selected.These are the basics off my set up .It seems daunting at first but once you make the effort to do it its becomes easier as you understand it .If doing elctrical and your unsure please seek advice and i say double check your work or get a electrician to check it for you.You will need to see if your motor is compatable for vfd also .Here are a couple of snaps of my set up


----------



## james molaski (Aug 21, 2019)

So follow up - I did some calling around and ended up going with Wolf Automation. Guy spent a lotta time on the phone with me explaining things that were absolutely foreign to me. Super helpful. Settled on a Fuji SV unit. More capability for only $13 more than the Teco I originally called about. Allows for some additional functionality I’m not interested in at this time, but should I down the road - it’s there. 

Just wanna say thanks for the input and steering me in the proper direction. Appreciate it greatly!


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 21, 2019)

So, lets see pics of the whole machine. Is it one of the ones they were selling on eBay recently?


----------



## james molaski (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry to about the delay - Camping trip.  I’m not fully assembled yet, though I’m on the homestretch. The new vfd will provide some added motivation to get this project done. Fellow member Coralhound has a thread with some nice representative pics to give you a real good idea of the machine 

Johanson


----------



## mwal689 (Nov 5, 2019)

I could use those pics too if you have them


----------

